# Codigo de Colores Cableado Automotriz Alarma y Arranque Remoto



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 29, 2021)

*Código de Colores Cableado Automotriz Alarma y Arranque Remoto*
Cómo el título lo dice, estos son los códigos de colores para cableado automotriz, espero que les sea de utilidad a todos...

Nota:
No vienen diagramas, sólo identificación de Pines, ubicación y color, la imagen es de referencia y no pertenece a los manuales aquí presentados...





Y aquí los restantes...
Y estos Últimos


----------

